

How Apple Music Onboards New Users - microstash
https://www.useronboard.com/how-applemusic-onboards-new-users/

======
scrumper
I enjoyed this, it was a fun presentation and good humored, despite what must
have been a temptation to descend into snark at the various UX issues here.

~~~
samuelhulick
I really try to keep things open-minded and supportive. Since I have no idea
what their conversion metrics look like (much less what kind of internal
pressures their design team was facing) I really make an effort to not throw
fellow designers under the bus. Glad you picked up on that!

------
joezydeco
Please add a slide about the lack of landscape mode. I mean, really, Apple?
What's the point of these larger screens again? Then again, let's give Apple
the benefit of the doubt, the Music app on iOS8 has always sucked in landscape
mode.

(Otherwise, really nicely done)

------
samuelhulick
Hi everyone! I'm the person who made this. If any of you have questions or
critiques for what I covered, please let me know in the comments. I will be
watching them all day.

~~~
brador
Excellent idea, but please make videos not 85 page slide shows!

I'm thinking a video playthrough of the process, with audio over top
explaining and giving insight...

------
samuelhulick
@microstash Thank you very much for posting this!

~~~
microstash
It's awesome! Surprised it wasn't already submitted :).

~~~
samuelhulick
How are things going at Packt? Is that the publishing house?

~~~
microstash
That's the one - working on a lot of improvements at the moment (thanks for
asking!). Lots of exciting things we can do to make writing great content
easier for our authors, and the reading experience great for our customers
across the board. Usability and overall quality are a key focus going forward.

This type of content makes it really easy to clearly demonstrate how you can
think about your target audience when creating a product. Really important to
get right when structuring and editing a technical book.

------
kiliancs
This managed to crash Firefox...

